# Need advice on FFWD Wheel set



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Looking to upgrade current wheelset with carbon/aluminum wheelset, have settled on the Fast Foward F6C-c 240. I'm 6'3", 230lbs, looking for an aero wheelset for fast group rides and training. Anybody here have any experience with FFWD wheels? Perfomance, durability and reliability? 

FFWD Wheelset: http://www.ffwdwheels.com/product.asp?idCategory=93&page=9


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

tyjacks, I don't know anything about these wheels, but I checked out the website and wow, those wheels look awesome! I was hoping that someone would comment on them. The DT Swiss 240 hubs are great, the spokes aren't proprietary, the spoke count is good and the aluninum braking surface is nice. Not to mention the ''bling'' factor! I did read where in 2010, pro team Quickstep used Fast forward wheels on their bikes. When it comes time to build my dream bike, I will be looking at these in the 38 mm size.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have a set of the now discontinued F2R-240s 20mm tubulars, and the build quality is top notch.

I am considering the tubular standard spoke count F6R-240s version myself since I'd like a deep profile wheelset that behaves in crosswinds. I'm 74 kg. 
FFWD's use of off the shelf hubs, spokes and nipples makes it easy to get a wheel rebuilt in case of a wreck. And those hubs run and run and run.

FFWD sponsor Vacansoleil in 2011, btw.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have the F6R-c 240 which is the same wheel just with less spokes (20,24 instead of 24,28) and put maybe 3000km on them this summer. Great wheels. I weighed 165lb (74kg) at the time and definitely didn't baby them and they are still true as the day they came home. You can't go wrong with the DT hubs on any wheel. As noted these wheels should make for easier servicing if ever required. They are not the lightest wheelset, and quite frankly weren't the cheapest either (through my LBS), however durability and reliability seemed to have been the product focus, not counting grams. 58mm will catch the wind so if you get a lot of gusts then maybe consider a smaller depth at least in front. Though your weight may negate that effect and you are probably strong enough to hold the line unlike some 110lb whippet! In 2010 Quickstep was on FFWD wheels and training bikes were shown with an F6 rear and F4 front... but good luck getting a mixed set as they only seem to be sold in F6 or F4 pairs.

I'm very happy - alternatives that I considered included Williams, Easton... Easton has no specified weight limit on their wheels but 18/20 spokes with 230 lb would make me wonder (plus you'd have to ship them back to Easton if you had problems as I understand...). The Williams 58 is limited at 225 so not an option. Of this lot that F6C-c seems like a great choice for you...

PS. you might also consider the F4C-c? ... give post #5 by Woz in this thread a read

re: "mixed sets"
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=238916


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I might be all wrong, since I cannot find support this claim on the interwebs: 
AFAIK the F6R rims were changed for 2011. The 2011 has the bulbous DARC profile of the F9R whereas the 2010 is a more traditional V profile like the F4R.
My memory may be all wrong. FFWD are not very good at telling about old products or changes to them on their web site.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

kbwh said:


> I might be all wrong, since I cannot find support this claim on the interwebs:
> AFAIK the F6R rims were changed for 2011. The 2011 has the bulbous DARC profile of the F9R whereas the 2010 is a more traditional V profile like the F4R.
> My memory may be all wrong. FFWD are not very good at telling about old products or changes to them on their web site.


The 2010 F6 clincher did have DARC. I recall it on their website from that time, and I can feel the profile with my hands. It is subtle but obvious. You can read a bit more here and see a cross-section to see that it's not shaped like a light bulb, but a subtle curve. The road.cc article also confirms the F6 clincher had DARC

http://road.cc/content/news/9317-fast-forward-wheels-go-darc-2010

cheers


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Good. I cling to the hope that the tubulars were different.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for all of the input and info about FFWD, but I'm kinda torn between the FFWD's F6C-c 240 wheelset and a set of ENVE 65's w/ Alchemy hubs. Although this build up is about $850.00 more expensive the reviews are all great.

Thoughts anyone ??


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

FFWD have new carbon clinchers coming for 2011.
see
http://road.cc/category/image-galleries/news/core-bike-2011-tuesday?page=3

Looks like:
F2R
F4R
unknown if there will be an F6R, but it would only make sense.

Unclear if they will retain the current carbon/alu versions also.
All I can say is I bet they will be $$$

First signs of them found here:
http://www.frfsports.com/ffwd/f2r-full-carbon-clincher
http://www.frfsports.com/ffwd/f4r-full-carbon-clincher
http://www.frfsports.com/ffwd/f2r-f4r-fcc-combo

They are talking $2500-$2600 AUS dollars...
I bet those F2R have a weight limit, but F4R probably not so much.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Interesting. My F2R tubulars are weight limited to 80 kg due to low surface for heat dissipation. They are claimed to be sturdy enough.


----------

